# Attention Masterbuilt gravity owners - Rotisserie kits available for $99!!



## Chasdev (Jun 12, 2020)

They've just released a rotisserie kit for the 560/1050
https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/accessories/products/gravity-series-rotisserie-kit

Just ordered one for my 560 and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jun 12, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> They've just released a rotisserie kit for the 560/1050
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/accessories/products/gravity-series-rotisserie-kit
> 
> Just ordered one for my 560 and I can't wait to use it.


Thanks


----------

